# Fantasy Formula 1



## Mark T (Feb 23, 2012)

Is anyone interested in doing Fantasy Formula 1?

We are setting up a mini-league at work with this web site: http://www.ff1.co.uk/

If anyone fancies taking part as well, I'll be happy to co-ordinate a mini-league for the forums as well!


----------



## ypauly (Feb 23, 2012)

Me me me


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 23, 2012)

What does it involve............?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## Mark T (Feb 23, 2012)

The rules can be found here: http://www.ff1.co.uk/fl/league/rules.asp

It's free but you don't win anything.

The only downside is that If I create and admin a mini-league for the diabetes forums (since you are admin Alan, would I have your permission to do that?) then I will see your email address.  But as long as  you trust me to to sell it...


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 23, 2012)

We'll do it, I say 'we' as him indoors the silent one

Haven't checked the rules or how to play yet, but can imagine somebody might have to explain in some very simplistic terms what I or should I say he in doors should be doing


----------



## Nicky1970 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm up for it


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2012)

Mark T said:


> The rules can be found here: http://www.ff1.co.uk/fl/league/rules.asp
> 
> It's free but you don't win anything.
> 
> The only downside is that If I create and admin a mini-league for the diabetes forums (since you are admin Alan, would I have your permission to do that?) then I will see your email address.  But as long as  you trust me to to sell it...



Fine by me Mark  I'll come up with a prize for the winner!


----------



## Mark T (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok, you can find the mini league called "Diabetes Support" here: http://www.ff1.co.uk/fl/minileague/MLrequest.asp?Search=d

If that link doesn't work, you can find it from (assuming you have registered and signed in)
View a League->View F1 League->Mini Leagues->ML Details->Request Entry to ML


Edit: also if you can't join, it seems I can manually add teams if you send me your team name.

Entries for the first race close on the 15th March 2012.  You can enter after that point but you don't get the points for each race that you miss.


----------



## Garthion (Feb 24, 2012)

I've created a team, and sent a request to join the League, team name Eryri Racing, Spent the entire ?60M budget somehow


----------



## Mark T (Feb 24, 2012)

Garthion said:


> I've created a team, and sent a request to join the League, team name Eryri Racing, Spent the entire ?60M budget somehow


Added you 

Looks like they fixed the bug where I get to see the email address of everyone in my mini-league too! (it's now hidden from me)


----------



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2012)

Hehe! I see we've all gone for Jensen!


----------



## Mark T (Feb 24, 2012)

He is a very popular person at the moment, even on the other mini-league I 'm in for work (you can be in up to three mini-leagues) only one person has so far not led with Jensen - they went for Schuie instead.

I'm really surprised that no-one so far has picked the obvious combination of Vettel/Red Bull/Renault/another.

Maybe we are all wishful thinking?


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 24, 2012)

Team Jones is ours lol...

No we didn't go for Jenson,

Nah you couldn't go for the obvious vettle cost 22m, and you ran out of money before you hit the engine!


----------



## Mark T (Feb 24, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> Team Jones is ours lol...
> 
> No we didn't go for Jenson,
> 
> Nah you couldn't go for the obvious vettle cost 22m, and you ran out of money before you hit the engine!


I think I just grabbed you and added you 

Edit: Although Vettel/Red Bull/Renault is only ?52M out of the ?60M budget!


----------



## Mark T (Feb 24, 2012)

So currently we have 4 teams, will Ellie Jones taken a pre-season lead by coming in ?10M under budget 

1.	Team Jones	 (Ellie Jones):      10 points
2.	Purple Wyvern GP	(Mark T):   5 points
3.	Northerner:	                       3 points
4.	Eryri Racing (Garthion):        0 points


----------



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2012)

How come the top 5 teams in the main leagues all have 53 points?


----------



## Mark T (Feb 24, 2012)

Northerner said:


> How come the top 5 teams in the main leagues all have 53 points?


They have (almost) the same combination - just a different joker race.

But considering I that the leaders were around 1000-2000 points last year, there is very little to be gained from gaining 50 points at this stage.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2012)

Mark T said:


> They have (almost) the same combination - just a different joker race.
> 
> But considering I that the leaders were around 1000-2000 points last year, there is very little to be gained from gaining 50 points at this stage.



They must have gone for all the cheapest options - they don't stand a chance! I suppose they may not have had any choice if all the better combinations had already gone.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 24, 2012)

Mark it's called the thriftiness of a female

Well in Truth, my first choice I'd ran out of money before hitting the engine, decided wouldn't get far without an engine

Funny enough even though Jensen is (was) a local man to me, I've got a soft spot for Hamilton, then Mark Webber, then Vettle..

And I shall be rooting for Paul de Rasta this year very promising driver indeed..


----------



## Mark T (Mar 12, 2012)

If anyone else wants to take part in this, you have got until 12 midnight GMT on Thursday 15th March to enter a team.

You can enter a team after this point, but from last year - those that miss the deadline loose the points for each race they fail to meet the deadline.

Probably the best combinations have all gone, but then you never really know


----------



## Mark T (Mar 18, 2012)

After the first race of the year, the Fantasy Formula 1 standings are:


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	EUR 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	JPN 	KOR 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Purple Wyvern 	5 	64 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	69
2 	Eryri Racing 	0 	60 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	60
3 	Northerner 	3 	56 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	59
4 	Team Jones 	10 	32 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	42
```

Team Jones would not actually be the bottom of the table if it wasn't for the -25 points De La Rosa got hit with for not qualifying.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2012)

Mark T said:


> After the first race of the year, the Fantasy Formula 1 standings are:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



So that means I would be!   Impressed how you got the formatted table up Mark, haven't used the CODE keyword before!


----------



## Mark T (Mar 18, 2012)

Northerner said:


> So that means I would be!   Impressed how you got the formatted table up Mark, haven't used the CODE keyword before!


That keyword doesn't always work nicely, but in this case it did and means I can cut and pasta directly from the FF1 website.


----------



## Garthion (Mar 18, 2012)

He he, I'm second, and all of my points came from the race, none prior to it.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2012)

Big shame for Jensen today  Looks like the season might turn into an 'anybody's game'! Exciting race, and kudos to Fernando. I went off him during the McClaren debacle, but always admired him as a driver


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 25, 2012)

The Driver of the race was Perez...  If he hadn't gone wide he would have nailed Alonso and old Sauber was in tears after the race,  if I remember rightly it's the first time Sauber got one of his cars/drivers onto the podium...

Yep Jenson didn't have a good race at all, nor did vettle think he's having a bit of humble this year...  Hamlilton also had problems but did fair a lot better..  But Martin Whitmarsh was pretty up beat after the race, and praised Perez driving as well...  Even stirred with a nod, wink and a grin that Ferreira would be hiking Massa out of his car to put Perez in....

Me thinks we in for hell of an exciting season this year, just keeps getting better and better..


----------



## Mark T (Mar 25, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> The Driver of the race was Perez...  If he hadn't gone wide he would have nailed Alonso and old Sauber was in tears after the race,  if I remember rightly it's the first time Sauber got one of his cars/drivers onto the podium...


Sauber have had a few podiums (both as Sauber and BMW Sauber) and even a win.  But for a team that was almost dead they have done very well indeed.

However, I think Massa has to be very concerned for his seat now (a shame because I like Massa).  It's possible that Alonso was making the old-dog shine more then it should and Massa does represent the true performance of the car.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 25, 2012)

And the results for the second race are as follows:


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	EUR 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	JPN 	KOR 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Northerner 	3 	56 	44 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	103
2 	Purple Wyvern 	5 	64 	27 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	96
3 	Eryri Racing 	0 	60 	23 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	83
4 	Team Jones 	10 	32 	39 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	81
```

Northerner Racing Team have shot to the top of the board!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow! Wasn't expecting that!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 15, 2012)

The results after the Chinese GP are:


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	EUR 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	JPN 	KOR 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Purple Wyvern 	5 	64 	27 	60 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	156
2 	Northerner 	3 	56 	44 	42 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	145
3 	Eryri Racing 	0 	60 	23 	53 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	136
4 	Team Jones 	10 	32 	39 	53 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	134
```

It looks like I've jumped Alan's team again.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2012)

Mark T said:


> The results after the Chinese GP are:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I see I got by far the worst result! Exciting race, especially towards the end though - who says there's no overtaking in F1?


----------



## ypauly (Apr 15, 2012)

After being the first to respond to this thread I didn't know you lot had actually done it lol


Shame I will have to wait till next year.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 15, 2012)

You can actually enter now - it's just you get a poor choice of teams and drivers and loose the points for the first 3 races.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 23, 2012)

Eryri racing has jumped into second place after a bit of a topsy turvey race.  McLaren and Mercedes must have wondered where their pace disappeared too.

Northerner got this races wooden spoon.


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	EUR 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	JPN 	KOR 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Purple Wyvern 	5 	64 	27 	60 	29 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	185
2 	Eryri Racing 	0 	60 	23 	53 	45 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	181
3 	Northerner 	3 	56 	44 	42 	12 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	157
4 	Team Jones 	10 	32 	39 	53 	21 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	155
```


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Eryri racing has jumped into second place after a bit of a topsy turvey race.  McLaren and Mercedes must have wondered where their pace disappeared too.
> 
> Northerner got this races wooden spoon.
> 
> ...



What a miserable result for me!


----------



## Garthion (Apr 24, 2012)

Yay, and only 4 points from top spot.


----------



## Mark T (May 20, 2012)

Opps forgot to update this, but then I was on holiday 

Eryri Racing has grabbed the top spot and the whole table has closed up!


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	EUR 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	JPN 	KOR 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Eryri Racing 	0 	60 	23 	53 	45 	43 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	224
2 	Purple Wyvern 	5 	64 	27 	60 	29 	31 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	216
3 	Northerner 	3 	56 	44 	42 	12 	56 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	213
4 	Team Jones 	10 	32 	39 	53 	21 	54 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	209
```


----------



## Northerner (May 21, 2012)

Wow, things really have become interesting, reflecting the season so far very well - you really can't call it!


----------



## Mark T (May 28, 2012)

Results from Monaco - I was expecting to see this as a disaster after Button went out, but it seems my engine and chassis choices saved me!

Northerner has reclaimed the wooden spoon from me.

It's still relatively very close, just one good or bad result can completely shake up the table!


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	EUR 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	JPN 	KOR 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Eryri Racing 	0 	60 	23 	53 	45 	43 	43 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	267
2 	Purple Wyvern 	5 	64 	27 	60 	29 	31 	50 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	266
3 	Team Jones 	10 	32 	39 	53 	21 	54 	39 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	248
4 	Northerner 	3 	56 	44 	42 	12 	56 	18 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	231
```


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2012)

18????!!!!!!  Flipping Button - get a grip man!


----------



## Mark T (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh dear, I grabbed the wooden spoon and raced to the bottom of the table as fast as I could.

Team Jones has rocketed to the lead!


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	EUR 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	JPN 	KOR 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Team Jones 	10 	32 	39 	53 	21 	54 	39 	66 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	314
2 	Eryri Racing 	0 	60 	23 	53 	45 	43 	43 	37 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	304
3 	Northerner 	3 	56 	44 	42 	12 	56 	18 	58 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	289
4 	Purple Wyvern 	5 	64 	27 	60 	29 	31 	50 	19 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	285
```


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 11, 2012)

But what a season this year been so far... 8 races and 8 different winners and rockies on the podium...


----------



## Garthion (Jun 11, 2012)

There is still all to play for though. We're only 8 races in and I am second by only 10 points. Any of us could still win


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2012)

Isn't it just 7 races so far? 

Button was a poor choice for me, it seems


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 12, 2012)

oops yes, it's 7 races and 7 different winners, I'm just getting ahead of myself looking forward to the European Race

But it's one of the most exciting seasons for a long time indeed, everybody is just as much of a contender for the title as they were on the first race!


----------



## Mark T (Jun 12, 2012)

Raikonen or Grosjean to win the next race to keep the stats going?


----------



## Mark T (Jun 25, 2012)

Oooops, almost forgot i needed to update this.

Well what a change in one race.  Team Jones has rocketed back down to the bottom again.  It pretty much shows how tight this table is right now.  Although it looks like Eryri Racing is trying to make a break for it!


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	EUR 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	JPN 	KOR 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Eryri Racing 	0 	60 	23 	53 	45 	43 	43 	37 	69 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	373
2 	Northerner 	3 	56 	44 	42 	12 	56 	18 	58 	39 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	328
3 	Purple Wyvern 	5 	64 	27 	60 	29 	31 	50 	19 	36 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	321
4 	Team Jones 	10 	32 	39 	53 	21 	54 	39 	66 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	316
```


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 25, 2012)

See told you I need to make the most of being on top while I could

Only if Maldonado hadn't been an utter rat with T-boning Lewis off the track!

I couldn't believe it when he tried to blame the incident on Lewis after the race, well at least the stewards saw seen,  He was right off the track, not just slightly off with one wheel, but all wheels over the white line

Apart from Alonso winning the race ( I hate that man with a passion) it was a pretty good race, so looking forward to the British Grand Prix


----------



## Mark T (Jul 8, 2012)

Must admit I missed most of this race, but it was nice to see Webber in front of Vettle.  Two of us tied for second right now, although Team Jones did use it's Joker at this race.


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	EUR 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	JPN 	KOR 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Eryri Racing 	0 	60 	23 	53 	45 	43 	43 	37 	69 	70 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	443
2 	Purple Wyvern 	5 	64 	27 	60 	29 	31 	50 	19 	36 	65 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	386
2 	Team Jones 	10 	32 	39 	53 	21 	54 	39 	66 	2 	70 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	386
4 	Northerner 	3 	56 	44 	42 	12 	56 	18 	58 	39 	39 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	367
```


----------



## Mark T (Jul 23, 2012)

Unfortunately some nice person hacked the database and it looks like the site owner didn't have a rigorous backup strategy either 

So we will just have to declare Eryri Racing as the winner and, oops, Northie gets the wooden spoon.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Unfortunately some nice person hacked the database and it looks like the site owner didn't have a rigorous backup strategy either
> 
> So we will just have to declare Eryri Racing as the winner and, oops, Northie gets the wooden spoon.



Nooooooo!!!!! I demand a recount!  I was going to sweep the board next race!


----------



## Garthion (Jul 24, 2012)

That is the first thing I have won in a long time  though it is only half the season, we will have to try again next year, with our own backups.


----------



## Mark T (Jul 27, 2012)

Well the good news (or perhaps not so good if you are Garthion) is that they have managed to salvage the Fantasy F1 website.

So the current standings are:


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	EUR 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	JPN 	KOR 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Eryri Racing 	0 	60 	23 	53 	45 	43 	43 	37 	69 	70 	62 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	505
2 	Purple Wyvern 	5 	64 	27 	60 	29 	31 	50 	19 	36 	65 	40 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	426
3 	Northerner 	3 	56 	44 	42 	12 	56 	18 	58 	39 	39 	52 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	419
4 	Team Jones 	10 	32 	39 	53 	21 	54 	39 	66 	2 	70 	21 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	407
```

Eryri Racing looks like they are escaping with the championship!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2012)

Hurrah! I can see me turning it all around in the second half of the season


----------



## Mark T (Jul 27, 2012)

Unfortunately, I have a very similar lineup to Garthion, so I don't see myself easily capturing him.


----------



## Garthion (Jul 27, 2012)

He he, still leading, just hope that the rest of the season is as good


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jul 27, 2012)

Ah I see I'm again playing a supportive roll..

Holding all the other teams up

I jest not this is a very important roll, If I wasn't propping everybody up, you'll collapse into a heap


----------



## Mark T (Jul 30, 2012)

And the results after the Hungarian GP.

Both myself and Garthion played our jokers.  Only Northerner left to play his (at the next GP).


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	EUR 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	JPN 	KOR 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Eryri Racing 	0 	60 	23 	53 	45 	43 	43 	37 	69 	70 	62 	98 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	603
2 	Purple Wyvern 	5 	64 	27 	60 	29 	31 	50 	19 	36 	65 	40 	86 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	512
3 	Northerner 	3 	56 	44 	42 	12 	56 	18 	58 	39 	39 	52 	60 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	479
4 	Team Jones 	10 	32 	39 	53 	21 	54 	39 	66 	2 	70 	21 	69 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	476
```


----------



## Garthion (Jul 30, 2012)

Only nine races left and I have a 91 point lead, still beatable, but it is nice being in the lead


----------



## Mark T (Sep 2, 2012)

After a fairly actioned packed Belgian GP the results are:


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	EUR 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	JPN 	KOR 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Eryri Racing 	0 	60 	23 	53 	45 	43 	43 	37 	69 	70 	62 	98 	73 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	676
2 	Purple Wyvern 	5 	64 	27 	60 	29 	31 	50 	19 	36 	65 	40 	86 	75 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	587
3 	Northerner 	3 	56 	44 	42 	12 	56 	18 	58 	39 	39 	52 	60 	66 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	545
4 	Team Jones 	10 	32 	39 	53 	21 	54 	39 	66 	2 	70 	21 	69 	33 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	509
```

Unfortunately I've only trimmed Eryri Racings lead by a couple of points!


----------



## Garthion (Sep 2, 2012)

I think I may have chosen the best team combination possible, yes I did spend the entire budget, but I have a huge lead.
How many races left?


----------



## Mark T (Sep 11, 2012)

Well it was an appalling race for me 

Eryri Racing still has the lead but I've plummeted down to the bottom!  Now can anyone catch him?


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	EUR 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	JPN 	KOR 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Eryri Racing 	0 	60 	23 	53 	45 	43 	43 	37 	69 	70 	62 	98 	73 	-8 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	668
2 	Northerner 	3 	56 	44 	42 	12 	56 	18 	58 	39 	39 	52 	60 	66 	35 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	580
3 	Team Jones 	10 	32 	39 	53 	21 	54 	39 	66 	2 	70 	21 	69 	33 	65 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	574
4 	Purple Wyvern 	5 	64 	27 	60 	29 	31 	50 	19 	36 	65 	40 	86 	75 	-22 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	565
```


----------



## Mark T (Sep 23, 2012)

and the results from Singapore are in:


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	EUR 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	JPN 	KOR 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Eryri Racing 	0 	60 	23 	53 	45 	43 	43 	37 	69 	70 	62 	98 	73 	-8 	54 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	722
2 	Purple Wyvern 	5 	64 	27 	60 	29 	31 	50 	19 	36 	65 	40 	86 	75 	-22 	77 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	642
3 	Northerner 	3 	56 	44 	42 	12 	56 	18 	58 	39 	39 	52 	60 	66 	35 	24 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	604
4 	Team Jones 	10 	32 	39 	53 	21 	54 	39 	66 	2 	70 	21 	69 	33 	65 	27 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	601
```

Not much in it really for which of us will get the wooden spoon!


----------



## Garthion (Sep 28, 2012)

I think it is almost certain that I will win, won't hold my breath though as there is still 6 races and I have only an 80 point lead. 
When's the next race?


----------



## Mark T (Oct 7, 2012)

And the results for Japan are:


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	EUR 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	JPN 	KOR 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Eryri Racing 	0 	60 	23 	53 	45 	43 	43 	37 	69 	70 	62 	98 	73 	-8 	52 	42 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	762
2 	Purple Wyvern 	5 	64 	27 	60 	29 	31 	50 	19 	36 	65 	40 	86 	75 	-22 	77 	68 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	710
3 	Northerner 	3 	56 	44 	42 	12 	56 	18 	58 	39 	39 	52 	60 	66 	35 	24 	55 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	659
4 	Team Jones 	10 	32 	39 	53 	21 	54 	39 	66 	2 	70 	21 	69 	33 	65 	27 	57 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	658
```

I've closed Garthion's lead down to 52 points and pulled some fresh air from Northerner and Ellie Jones who are battling for the spoon.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2012)

Mark T said:


> And the results for Japan are:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Blimey! There's not much between us!


----------



## Mark T (Oct 14, 2012)

Not sure I really wanted to get up to watch this one live.


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	EUR 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	JPN 	KOR 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Eryri Racing 	0 	60 	23 	53 	45 	43 	43 	37 	69 	70 	62 	98 	73 	-8 	52 	42 	40 	0 	0 	0 	0 	802
2 	Purple Wyvern 	5 	64 	27 	60 	29 	31 	50 	19 	36 	65 	40 	86 	75 	-22 	77 	68 	40 	0 	0 	0 	0 	750
3 	Team Jones 	10 	32 	39 	53 	21 	54 	39 	66 	2 	70 	21 	69 	33 	65 	27 	57 	14 	0 	0 	0 	0 	672
4 	Northerner 	3 	56 	44 	42 	12 	56 	18 	58 	39 	39 	52 	60 	66 	35 	24 	55 	8 	0 	0 	0 	0 	667
```

Looks like Eryri is safe at the top.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Not sure I really wanted to get up to watch this one live.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Button fails again! 8 points!!!!!! Final few races should be interesting though - Vettel is on a roll!


----------



## Garthion (Oct 16, 2012)

I could still be beaten, after all I've "only" got a 52 point lead 

Let's see how the final races pan out before the bubbly is opened


----------



## Mark T (Oct 29, 2012)

Latest update, only 43 points between me and Garthion!


```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	EUR	GBR	GER	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	JPN	KOR	IND	UAE	USA	BRZ	Total Points
1	Eryri Racing	0	60	23	53	45	43	43	37	69	70	62	98	73	-8	52	42	40	54	0	0	0	856
2	Purple Wyvern	5	64	27	60	29	31	50	19	36	65	40	86	75	-22	77	68	40	63	0	0	0	813
3	Team Jones	10	32	39	53	21	54	39	66	2	70	21	69	33	65	27	57	14	46	0	0	0	718
4	Northerner	3	56	44	42	12	56	18	58	39	39	52	60	66	35	24	55	8	47	0	0	0	714
```


----------



## Garthion (Oct 29, 2012)

Only three more races, could be very close as to the Forum Champion. But who, out of the bottom two will get the wooden spoon. 

Been a good season anyway. Will this be run next year too? If so hope we get more members taking part, would be more interesting.


----------



## Mark T (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes, I'll try and run this next year too.

Not sure if I will use exactly the same website.  The fact this one got hacked is a bit worrying and it is a bit clunky.  But I like the idea of scoring points for places made/lost.


----------



## Mark T (Nov 4, 2012)

and after an eventful race at Abu Dhabi, I've closed Garthion down to 30 points and Northerner has jumped back above Ellie Jones.


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	EUR 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	JPN 	KOR 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Eryri Racing 	0 	60 	23 	53 	45 	43 	43 	37 	69 	70 	62 	98 	73 	-8 	52 	42 	40 	54 	50 	0 	0 	906
2 	Purple Wyvern 	5 	64 	27 	60 	29 	31 	50 	19 	36 	65 	40 	86 	75 	-22 	77 	68 	40 	63 	63 	0 	0 	876
3 	Northerner 	3 	56 	44 	42 	12 	56 	18 	58 	39 	39 	52 	60 	66 	35 	24 	55 	8 	47 	43 	0 	0 	757
4 	Team Jones 	10 	32 	39 	53 	21 	54 	39 	66 	2 	70 	21 	69 	33 	65 	27 	57 	14 	46 	20 	0 	0 	738
```


----------



## Mark T (Nov 19, 2012)

A fantastic race for me - I jumped over Garthion back into first!


```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	EUR	GBR	GER	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	JPN	KOR	IND	UAE	USA	BRZ	Total Points
1	Purple Wyvern	5	64	27	60	29	31	50	19	36	65	40	86	75	-22	77	68	40	63	63	52	0	928
2	Eryri Racing	0	60	23	53	45	43	43	37	69	70	62	98	73	-8	52	42	40	54	50	20	0	926
3	Northerner	3	56	44	42	12	56	18	58	39	39	52	60	66	35	24	55	8	47	43	68	0	825
4	Team Jones	10	32	39	53	21	54	39	66	2	70	21	69	33	65	27	57	14	46	20	71	0	809
```


----------



## Garthion (Nov 19, 2012)

Mark T said:


> A fantastic race for me - I jumped over Garthion back into first!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Still one more race, and only 2 points in it, I can still win 
Well done BTW first time in a couple of months that anyone's been better than me


----------



## Mark T (Nov 25, 2012)

The official results haven't been collated yet, but I think Garthion has grabbed it from me at the last - by about 5 points!

Fantastic race, although I must admit I was hoping Vettel had taken much more damage then he did.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2012)

Mark T said:


> The official results haven't been collated yet, but I think Garthion has grabbed it from me at the last - by about 5 points!
> 
> Fantastic race, although I must admit I was hoping Vettel had taken much more damage then he did.



Brilliant race! A shame about the safety car anti-climax right at the end though, I was on the edge of my seat then it was like it was all over and you'd missed it! 

Either driver would have deserved it, but I would probably say Vettel edged it by getting back so well from what could have been a disaster. He's a much nicer bloke than MSC, so I don't mind him winning a few more if future seasons are so close! Good to see Jensen on top of the podium too. 

Trying to hack the F1 site so it looks like I won, be back in a minute...


----------



## Mark T (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats to Garthion who pipped me at the post.  Wooden spoon goes to Ellie Jones who has been doing a wonderful job of supporting the rest of us 

```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	EUR	GBR	GER	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	JPN	KOR	IND	UAE	USA	BRZ	Total Points
1	Eryri Racing	0	60	23	53	45	43	43	37	69	70	62	98	73	-8	52	42	40	54	50	20	47	973
2	Purple Wyvern	5	64	27	60	29	31	50	19	36	65	40	86	75	-22	77	68	40	63	63	52	36	964
3	Northerner	3	56	44	42	12	56	18	58	39	39	52	60	66	35	24	55	8	47	43	68	27	852
4	Team Jones	10	32	39	53	21	54	39	66	2	70	21	69	33	65	27	57	14	46	20	71	24	833
```

Can't wait till next year for more fun!


----------



## Garthion (Nov 26, 2012)

A nine point lead, that was almost as close as the Drivers' championship this year, Button and Webber have done me proud  Oh yeah, and Lotus and Renault good team and engines 


First time I've won anything in ages, now should I have a go on the lottery or not?


----------

